# Benebones warning!



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't think this has been posted before, but sharing so it's easy to find...

If you are using a "Benebone" that looks like this, I would throw it out. 

https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/01/29/chew-toy-stuck-wrentham-dog-mouth-rescued-firefighters-vet/

I have heard of MANY cases of dogs getting their jaws stuck in the opening and needing vet attention and sedation to have it removed. They do make other styles which are probably fine, and I think they may have recently changed the design to make the opening too small for this to happen, BUT if you have the old style hanging around, get rid of it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good reminder, thanks for posting the info.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thankfully, ours are wishbones.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Wow..TY for posting that..I was looking at a similar toy the other day and luckily I passed.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is true, my Golden got his jaw stuck in one of those a while ago. Luckily, I was able to get it off without much trouble. I only buy the wishbone shaped ones now.


----------



## Gone to the dogs (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you so much for posting that about the Benebone, I had the exact one for our Golden and from now on will only get the wishbone shaped one. She loves chewing it and we do supervise very closely but you just never know.


----------

